# Ovulation - are we too late?



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm so worried that we have missed our girl this year. What do you guys think? Do we have a chance? 

Friday - 1.3 progesterone
Monday - 3.9 progesterone

We tried breeding her last night but the male has not bred anything yet and was not able to get the right positioning. We tried assisting hands on but he lost confidence when we got involved and would show no interest. My husband took her back up to their place this evening to try again. 

Our original plan was to breed her yesterday (wed) and tomorrow (fri). 
My fingers are crossed that we get at least one good breeding.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

She she ovulate 4 or so days after the LH surge, so she should be ready now. Is she flagging and standing? Did you do a smear?

You may need to collect and AI if the make is unsure. Has he ever successfully bred? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

they come on twice a year don't they, so you might have to wait six months, whats the problem?


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, she stood nicely last night. We did not do a smear this year. He has not been bred yet - he just earned his IPO3 and show rating so this was going to be his first litter. x11, she cycles every 8 months and we have decided this is her last litter. She will be 8 years old by the time she cycles again and has earned her retirement.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

gotcha - is it more common for twice a year, confused on this. apparently wild dogs once per year and/or bought on by seasonal or another dog so not quiet a calender thing, i don't fully get it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Anyhow, six months from March is September, which means puppies would be whelped in November which means around here anyway, puppies would be in the house almost constantly until January when they go home, and then it is not necessarily the best time to house train puppies. 

If she is on an 8 month schedule that is as bad with puppies born in January and ready in March. It is just so much more pleasant to have puppies born in June and ready to go in August. 

As for the question, my girl's progesterone was at 4 the day that I bred her. She bred pretty easy that day. I skipped two days and bred on the third after. She had 4 pup and went into labor 63 days to the date that she was at 4. Not sure if that was helpful.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

x11 said:


> gotcha - is it more common for twice a year, confused on this. apparently wild dogs once per year and/or bought on by seasonal or another dog so not quiet a calender thing, i don't fully get it.


Bitches are not all like clockwork. Sometimes having another bitch in heat can bring them in. Some cycle every four months, most every six, and some eight or even ten. 

An older bitch may come in early or later than usual even if she is pretty regular. 

Arwen had her first litter on August 10 and her second litter on August 19. 

Jenna on the other hand had her first litter on July 26, 2009 and her second litter on March 7, 2010 her third litter on March 24, 2012 (I think), and her fourth litter on 1/29/2013. I think she was pretty much on an 8 month schedule, and then she went to 10 months. They come in when they come in.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

My repro vet says to target breeding 2 days after your female's progesterone hits 5. She probably didn't ovulate until Tuesday or Wednesday--which is usually when my experienced boys start to get really interested. But "peak" breeding time isn't until 2 days past that. I bet he's more interested today/tomorrow/Saturday.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Agree with Christine.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

3rd what Christine said.


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. We bred her last night and will take her back up tonight.


----------

